# The most difficult thing I've ever done



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

And I'm never doing it again  It's for my grandson for Christmas.

Here is the pattern if anyone is interested, or crazy, or a better knitter than I. It is out of print, but if you email Sirdar they will send it to you.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/patchwork-cardigans

I have never frogged so much, found myself singing, "Hi ho, hi ho, it's off to frog I go," and "We frog, frog, frog and frog, frog, frog, and then we frog some more." DH saw all the bobbins and tangled yarn and fled in terror.

When it was just about finished except for sewing on the buttons, I talked to DS. Turns out they love that last sweater I made, hooded with a placket front, and could I please make one in every size. Certainly, it's nice to be appreciated. Oh, and could I add something to the bottom of the sleeve to cover his hands -- No problem. Oh yes, and he's chewing the buttons. Could I make it without buttons? Argh.

So, more frogging, fortunately it was easy to do, and I added a zipper. More frustration there, but it's done. I found out they sell zipper stops so you can shorten a zipper easily. Well, easily for some people. Then I decided to add a hat.

After all this, DH looks at it and says it will be too small by Christmas.

Here's the finished product.


----------



## diane403 (Jun 26, 2012)

GREAT JOB!!!!!


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

Love the outfit!! Sorry it caused you so much pain. Knitting is supposed to be relaxing, not taxing. You did a great job and I commend you for it. I haven't the courage to try this myself.


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

It is amazing, so worth it in the end


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Now that's adorable. Great job and thanks for sharing


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Fantastic job and I really love the fold-over cuff; I'll have to remember that!


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

It looks wonderful; well worth all your efforts!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Izziebear said:


> And I'm never doing it again  It's for my grandson for Christmas.
> 
> Here is the pattern if anyone is interested, or crazy, or a better knitter than I. It is out of print, but if you email Sirdar they will send it to you.
> 
> ...


Despite your difficulties, I'm sure when you look at your work you'll feel it was well worth the effort.

It's fantastic work!


----------



## TXBARB (May 27, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

as they say "no pain, no gain".....but, know what you mean about doing a project and saying "never do THAT again". On the plus side, what an amazing job, love the colors and the pattern.......


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

wonderful!!!!


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Aaaahhh, but well worth the pain. It's gorgeous.


----------



## sand dollar (Oct 21, 2011)

It is so beautifully done. It looks really nice and warm.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Wonderful work, really cute pattern! I would have loved to make one of these when my son was small (40 + years ago).
The trouble you had was worth it!
Thank you for sharing.
Hannet


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

Beautiful work. I would have been a basket case by the time I was done with something so intricate!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful work! :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful and so well done, bravo :thumbup:


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

it's really super cute! I hope your husband is wrong!


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

Izziebear said:


> And I'm never doing it again  It's for my grandson for Christmas.
> 
> Here is the pattern if anyone is interested, or crazy, or a better knitter than I. It is out of print, but if you email Sirdar they will send it to you.
> 
> ...


You did a fantastic job. I can see that it could be a tricky piece to knit, but you did it and very well. This little cardie could easily be for a boy or girl. I sure hope this one doesn't end up in someone thrift shop when the baby outgrows it.


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Really love this. Really rugged looking - great for a little boy. Then I have to go and look at your link to the pattern and it's just as gorgeous in pink for a little girl! Soooo tempted despite what you say.....


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm glad you stuck to it! That is really wonderful!


----------



## cevers (Jul 8, 2011)

Great job! Clever modifications! I love this pattern and agree that it is tedious - I learned to knit only larger sizes of it, so the sweater is not outgrown really fast.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Did you find it difficult because you were changing colors? or patterns? Any hints, tips you can pass on?


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Truly a masterpiece!! I love the combinations of the yarns, the texture and the stripes. I so hope it fits him at least for a season. If not, you should frame the precious little set and hang it in your craft area so you can look at it frequently.


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Just beautiful!


----------



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

But is is BEAUTIFUL! Love the little turn-ups to get his hands warm!


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

Whoa! That looks too complicated for words. Go to center stage and take a bow while I applaud!


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

It looks beautiful - and the hand covers are sure going to keep those little fingers toasty.


----------



## Livingwaters (Jun 14, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Now that's a job very well done. Congratulations - in the end it was well worth the pain :thumbup:


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Great job! Extra cuff a good idea as they won't keep mittens on all the time!


----------



## ninie (Jan 29, 2013)

So glad you persevered. It turned out so beautiful. I can see where it must have been an ordeal. But you made it! Now sit back and enjoy.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

I like it. I think I will email Sirdar. Do you just ask for a copy?


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Beautiful! Well done!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

WOW! It's stunning! 

Gigi


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

Just send them an email at 
[email protected]
Ask for Sirdar Snuggly Baby Care DK 3042

They will email it to you.


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

crispie said:


> Did you find it difficult because you were changing colors? or patterns? Any hints, tips you can pass on?


Just patience, and use bobbins rather than the skein of yarn because it's easier to untangle them. After a while it got easier.

The pattern I'm doing now, with lots of cables seems like a piece of cake in comparison.

I was thinking of doing it in one color.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Well, despite all the grief it caused you the sweater is absolutely gorgeous, and your color choices are spectacular! Very nicely done, you! :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful! Looks like a lot of small pieces that fit together perfectly!


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Really beautiful


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

It was worth the pain. I love the colors you picked


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

desireeross said:


> It was worth the pain. I love the colors you picked


Thank you. The colors were in my stash.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

You should be so proud! The sweater is amazing. I wish I could make something like that.


----------



## babyjax (Sep 6, 2013)

Amazing!


----------



## agilitybritts (Jul 5, 2013)

It is a wonderful sweater and hat. Great job.


----------



## snowsaint (Aug 3, 2011)

Wonderful work!


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

You have done a wonderful job and I am sorry you had so many frogging episodes! 

It is finished to perfection! :thumbup:


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

I emailed for instructions--hope I get them-- can't wait to try--thanks.


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

crispie said:


> I emailed for instructions--hope I get them-- can't wait to try--thanks.


I've emailed them too! I checked 'Auntie Google' and saw there have been some on Ebay, selling as vintage patterns, however they appear to be all long gone. Not that that would help me, I must be one of the few people left that doesn't have a credit card, LOL!!
Izziebear, I love the colours you've used and I hope your little GS fits into it long enough for you to at least get a photo!


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Fantastic knitting! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Fantastic. What a great job you have done. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

It's so beautiful, sorry it was hard to make!  Looks great with the hat! Why wait till Christmas, maybe your grandson could wear it before?


----------



## atvoytas (Jan 27, 2011)

Your awesome! I think I would have cried if I had to frog right before sewing! Then again I am still a new knitter.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

It's gorgeous!


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

Stunning work!


----------



## Rhonda-may (Feb 15, 2012)

It's absolutely beautiful


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

I LOVE your colour choices: it is a real work of art.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

And, yet, despite it all, you have completed it. Kudos for that as I know some who would put it into a basket and never finish it. You did a marvelous job and the zipper is an added plus. I just love it and would love to make my grandson something like that, but, I don't have the patience to be frogging all of the time! LOL I would probably be frogging more than knitting and he would have graduated from college and it would still be laying in a box somewhere!
Good going and the rewards will be wonderful (hugs from son and grandson)


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Great work.


----------



## maggie45 (Dec 4, 2012)

This is a gorgeous version of the cardigan and I'm so sorry it gave you so much grief, but it was worth it, you did a magnificent job. I also love the little hat, I must work out how you did that. I made this cardi a few months ago in pink and blue, i did post a pic.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Love your cardigan - it was well worth the trouble you spent making it!!!


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

That is beautiful, one of them projects that you have to watch what your doing. What a nice job.


----------



## Lorraineh (Jun 15, 2012)

It looks really lovely. Well done !


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

It's gorgeous. I no longer knit for family who are critical and make demands. Just for the 3yr-old, who likes everything I knit, and for myself because I really appreciate all of the work that goes into the knitting.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

What a beautiful sweater! It is well worth the time you spent.


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

The sweater and hat are darling! Love the colors. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Well done, beautiful work


----------



## chinalake66 (Sep 21, 2013)

Love this outfit! Thanks for sharing your pics and the link.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice job


----------



## Nevah (Aug 11, 2012)

Stunning !! Well worth the effort.. I like to challenge myself too. Great work.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Great pattern. YOU have done a great job.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Awesome!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

very nice


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

absolutely darling! great work!


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

It may have been difficult, but you pulled it off beautifully!


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

OMG, I absolutely LOVE this! Beautiful pattern and great work!


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

love the colors...love the sweater...great job!!!


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

Beautifully done.


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Fantastic job! That would scare me... I've never put a zipper in anything!  :thumbup:


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

I have made this but it had buttons, not a zip?


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Such a beautiful sweater. Love the pattern but don't think I have the patience or talent!


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

You've done a wonderful job and are rightly proud of it.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Your little jacket is beautifully made it will look awesome on a little fellow.


----------



## Bernadettebunty (Nov 3, 2012)

Lovely jacket and I love the colour combination you used - just right for a little boy 
Would love to get my hands on the pattern as it goes up to 6 years old.


----------



## Julie Eastman (Feb 1, 2013)

looks fantastic!


----------



## tlrow (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow! It is beautiful! Good job hanging in there to the end.


----------



## sheilaburke1010 (Jan 24, 2014)

Love is always worth the time you take. Beautiful work shows when the hearts in it. Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Fantastic job!


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

OUTSTANDING!!! What a great job you have done. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Lovely sweater. I can see why; color changes, texture knitting etc...a lot to keep track of.


----------



## Jeya (Aug 14, 2012)

It is so good, and no pain n gain is true. It was all worthwhile in the end.


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

Beautiful job but I can imagine the frustration with all the color changes. I've done several little boy sweaters, with a clown on one front side and a Dalmatian dog on the other so I feel your pain and your joy with having the project finished.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

It is beatiful! An hierloom for sure.


----------



## knittinginma (Dec 3, 2012)

Pattern is available by writing to Sirdar. They sent it to me.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

What a cute pattern. So nicely done.


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Super!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

There may be comfort in knowing that it takes time and effort to make a masterpiece, and this certainly qualifies! Such a beautiful set! So sorry for your frustration, but glad you reached your goal. I think it was well worth it. :thumbup:


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

but it is very beautiful


----------



## Twistle (Feb 20, 2012)

Lovely colours and pattern, well worth the effort! true knitters never give up!


----------



## LouiseA (Mar 18, 2014)

Darling! My grandmother always said no one need know how many times you ripped out and re-did. The finished product looks fabulous. You did a fantastic job! I commend your perseverance!


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

that's a big wow


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

This is beautiful!! Great job!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

WOW! What an incredible set! You did great!


----------



## knitnut2 (Jun 13, 2012)

So much work but so worth the wonderful result! It is a winner!


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## nanamarge (Dec 18, 2012)

went on ravery link and could not find the pattern
Can anybody help with the directions?


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Wow! This is a shinning example of hard work paying off! 

What a lovely set!


----------



## g-mom (Mar 1, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## Annette P. (Nov 8, 2011)

Love it...


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

I also have requested a copy of your beautiful sweater. You did a terrific job.

Norma


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

So cute. Obviously a non knitter making all the design changes. But you are right. It is a thrill to be appreciated and to have them believe you can do anything.


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

It is beautiful! You will be proud of yourself when you see him wear it and tell everyone that YOU knit it for him! Well done!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely sweater.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

It's beautiful, but sooooo much work for a little one to outgrow almost immediately!! Since I don't have grands, and none on the horizon although I do have 4 grown children, I don't have the temptation to knit it. Your work is fantastic!!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

It is beautiful! Not that I want to wish your GS I'll but I hope he doesn't grow too fast to wear this fabulous sweater!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Amazing! Yes, it does look like a challenging project but it is really stylish and chic! When you see it being worn, I think your revulsion to doing this pattern again may mellow out some. Anyway, I really do like it.


----------



## Susam (Apr 1, 2013)

It is beautiful. Sometimes there is great satisfaction in completing a difficult project. Knitting for grandchildren is so delightful.


----------



## Susiebluel (Feb 12, 2011)

Beautiful. If it's too small then write a beautiful note to your grandson maybe about your memories of his birth and put it in a sweater bag with the sweater. You've created his first heirloom that he'll have from you to pass on to the next generation.


----------



## Piwaket (Dec 4, 2013)

Where do I find the hat pattern? My only grandchildren are my daughter's puppies. I'd like the hat for myself and daughter.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## saskgayle (Nov 19, 2013)

Oh, but it's beautiful. Great color choices.


----------



## cerdeirocas (May 19, 2014)

I think you did a beautiful work!!


----------



## cerdeirocas (May 19, 2014)

I think you did a beautiful work!!


----------



## cerdeirocas (May 19, 2014)

I think you did a beautiful work!!


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

Nicely done, I like the colors you chose.


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow, that looks fantastic! Love the colors you chose and all the love you put into it. Frogging means... always victorious, never defeated. Great job! Wait till you see him wearing it Grandma!


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Wow! Fantastic, beautifully made.


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

Impressive! It is a treasure.


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

Beautiful work!! I hope they appreciate it fully so you can feel like it was worth it.


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

It's fantastic but i can quite understand your feelings!


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Such a gorgeous outfit and so very nicely done - what a great sense of accomplishment you must have - I'd be tempted to frame it if it's too small ;-)


----------



## bcknitter (Jan 25, 2013)

love the sweater.. beautiful work. Would love to have the pattern, however the last time I emailed Sirdar and requested an 'out of print' pattern, they told me it was unavailable.


----------



## knittinginma (Dec 3, 2012)

I love the hat youse it's beautiful!


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Fantastic, good for you to have persevered. Well done.


----------



## maddytn (Jul 28, 2011)

You're a real trooper. If I have to frog the same section more than three times, I usually end up throwing in the towel. Your finished product is a testament to the virtues of persistence and patience. It's a beautiful set. WTG!!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

looks so nice.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Really amazing,you should feel proud.


----------



## noni (Apr 12, 2011)

Great job!! Wish I could knit like that. Have a great day from Edmonton Alberta


----------



## 5Pat (Aug 29, 2011)

Your work is beautiful. You did a very good job.


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

Awesome knitting! Love the colors you used!


----------



## lynten (Mar 7, 2013)

Great Job!!!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Well done! It's lovely and don't wait for Christmas...give it to him now!!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Beautiful work!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Beautiful cardigan! Even though you had trouble with it, I'm sure it will be appreciated. Great work!


----------



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

If it's going to be too small by Xmas, take it back now and make it larger. Then attach a note saying that it cannot be made larger than this and It is a one off heirloom, and sweaters in future will be a made a lot more simply. Now how to englarged is as follows: Unpick the side seams and a little bit of the sleeve. Take out zipper or not. Add rows of Garter st. in one of the contrast colours for about an inch or so. Now in a contrast colour knit a garter st. strip to insert in the sides, when top of body at underarm is reached, decrease to come to a point for about an inch to be inserted in sleeve underarm. Now re-assemble the sweater. Knit the cuffs longer to match sweater bottom. If the neck is too small unpick the shoulders and insert a strip and re knit a collar. This type of enlarging I do for myself if I find a beautiful handmade sweater in a thrift shop that is too small for me. And Voila! I feel so good in my new wonderful garment. Another plus is that I get so excited at being so creative, it's a wonderful feeling. Don't be defeated and DONT make another project that is so complicated, and never make a baby item to fit, make it two sizes larger. Have fun! Ann


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Well done!!


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

If that wasn't worth the trouble, nothing is. Great outfit. Surely an heirloom. Perfect choice of colors as well. Good job.


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

When the child outgrows it, I would have it framed in a shadow box. It is absolutely stunning, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Truly stunning! You should be very proud of your beautiful work (in spite of the heartache and headache) because it is perfect!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

That is just adorable!!


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow, what an effort, and the results are amazing. Love your story too. OMG!


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

Totally adorable!


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

Thank you for all the nice replies.

A lot of people have asked for the pattern, so here is how to get it.

Just send them an email at 
[email protected]
Ask for Sirdar Snuggly Baby Care DK 3042

They should email it to you.

It was supposed to have buttons, but I put in a zipper since GS is chewing buttons right now. I am going to give it to him in August when we visit.

For the hat, I cast on 90 stitches, and just followed the pattern until I got to the brown part, where I finished in stocking stitch in the round. 

Hope this helps.

Oh yes, and use bobbins, not the full skein, as they're easier to untangle.

Happy knitting, and yes, it really was worth it.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Since I don't sew on a sewing machine, I always shy away from patterns that require zippers. I have never tried to do one by hand. My husband has to work with really big zippers when he makes the custom canvas boat tops that he does. We are talking about really, really big (long) zippers. I envy his talent. He does beautiful work. He fits the canvas right to the boat and gets a nice tight fit. I could never in a million years do anything like that.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

It is a beautiful sweater---but don't think I would try it!!


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

A work of love and very we'll done


----------



## Ashenlachie (Dec 3, 2011)

I think the jacket is magnificent


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Truly lovely. Lucky boy!


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

HINT! HINT! HINT! I have knit similar sweaters, but used only one color of yarn. Saved my sanity. I'm gray enough already.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Very good work.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Beautiful!! I think it's more fun - if you're not in a hurry - to do things that are unique and difficult.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Very very cute! I'm amazed at how well you did the zipper. No stretching at all. Amazing!


----------



## Lizeard (Feb 4, 2013)

They are absolute masterpieces! and love the colour


----------



## ann44 (Oct 14, 2011)

That is beautiful. Well done.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

Lovely work! The reason I don't knit for children already born is that the kid would be too big for it by the time it was finished.


----------



## cherluc (May 6, 2012)

Love love love it!!!! You did wonderful Job!!!!


----------



## daisychains (Feb 11, 2014)

well done you looks brilliant


----------



## Bettytut (Jan 17, 2014)

Beautiful. Don't say you won't do it again. I bet the next time it will be easier. You did such a nice job


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

It is gorgeous! Well done!!


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

It is gorgeous! Well done!!


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Izziebear said:


> And I'm never doing it again  It's for my grandson for Christmas.
> 
> Here is the pattern if anyone is interested, or crazy, or a better knitter than I. It is out of print, but if you email Sirdar they will send it to you.
> 
> ...


Well, you certainly did a GREAT job! Easy to tell that little guy is loved BIG TIME!

EXCELLENT! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Gorgeous. Beautiful knitting. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

very nice.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

What a great job though! I love them!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

You did a great job. Hope you can take satisfaction in that. Aloha... Bev


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Well it's amazing...just make it a pre-Christmas present!


----------



## Abcdef (Mar 29, 2014)

After all the labour pains you gave birth to a beautiful creation!!


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

I love it. Super knitting.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Results look well worth it. Darling sweater and hat set! Joan 8060


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

you did an awesome job... looks great


----------



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

OUTSTANDING! Sounds as though it caused a lot of frustration, but beautiful!


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Is the hat pattern included in the Patchwork Cardigan pattern?

Or hat is your own design?

Both are great. You did a great job. Why was it so difficult to knit?


----------



## MarilynVPR (Jan 14, 2012)

Too small by Christmas? Family heirloom I say! Beautiful work and I love your added touches -- the zipper and hand cover are great additions.


----------



## soccerballetmom (Feb 13, 2014)

That is such a handsome set, well worth all of the effort and, certainly, LOVE that went into it! Your grandson is going to look like quite the stylish little man in it.


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Gorgeous :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Beautiful job!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

WOW, what a beautiful sweater!! You did a great job, and especially with adding all the extras! I hope it fits him just fine!!


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

It's beautiful!! It's love that makes us tackle the tough ones and keep going! Good job!


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

Beautiful set! Sorry it wasn't fun to make.


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

Gorgeous! Looks well worth the difficulties.


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

Really beautiful. Choice of colors lend it a classy look, the zipper and the choice of yarn make it masculine.
I requested the pattern already and hope that they send it (now that we are flooding them with requests)
I am sure that if you did try to make another one, it will take you a fraction of the time. You already worked out all the problems you encountered.


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

I am totally in love with this!! I can see it being done larger for a larger child. WOW!!!


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

You did a fantastic job! Kudos!


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Well done!! Thank you for sharing. You did an excellent job!


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

It's fabulous! You can be really proud of yourself.


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful...you should be very proud of yourself.


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

What a beautiful set, and yes it does look very complicated, you and the frog have done wonders!!


----------



## jan the gran (Dec 3, 2012)

And you did a wonderful job


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you so much for the pattern information. I have sent off my request already.


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

Fabulous!


----------



## Ozzie Jane (Jul 5, 2013)

Izziebear said:


> And I'm never doing it again  It's for my grandson for Christmas.
> 
> Here is the pattern if anyone is interested, or crazy, or a better knitter than I. It is out of print, but if you email Sirdar they will send it to you.
> 
> ...


You did a great job Izzie. I just laughed at your little ditty. Don't you just hate it when the project is half way there and then someone makes a "suggestion" .Keep up the great work and your sense of humour or sanity for that matter. Jane :roll:


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Well it turned out beautiful


----------



## Grimsley (Sep 29, 2011)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Fabulous work.


----------



## bona505 (Jan 8, 2012)

Fantastic!!!


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

Izziebear said:


> Just send them an email at
> [email protected]
> Ask for Sirdar Snuggly Baby Care DK 3042
> 
> They will email it to you.


Has anyone who requested this pattern received it yet? I received an email saying my delivery was "delayed" but nothing since, and there was nothing further I needed to do. I did resend it anyway, but still no response. I'm anxious. I LOVE this pattern.


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

You did a very good job in making this.
It looks lovely. I am sure it will be very much appreciated.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

That is worth all your efforts. Absolutely beautiful. Great design, colors, and of course, knitting. 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jenuyne (Mar 20, 2011)

I have emailed them twice and nothing from them. As well as not being able to find a place on the pattern page to download it. What am I doing wrong ?


----------



## KnitnSleep (Mar 2, 2013)

You really did an awesome job. That is beautiful.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Congratulations to you - it's beautiful!!

I looked at the site and said inside "You've got to be kidding."


----------



## Judithagnes (Mar 2, 2013)

Stunning! You are very talented.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Well, no matter if it's too small by christmas, it is incredibly beautiful. Great work, really. You can be proud of your knitting abilities. I'm trying out my first colorwork knitting and it's a pain to get the tension correct for me. So I'm really, really impressed by your work.


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

Beautiful, well worth the effort.


----------



## Emilyg (Mar 17, 2014)

W.O.W. That's all I can say!


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

Did you all see? Sirdar shared the pattern!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-262112-1.html


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

What a spectacular result from all of that anguish.


----------



## BonnieMcC (Feb 22, 2014)

It's absolutely beautiful!! I hope you'll think of that each time you look at it instead of all the trial and tribulation!!


----------

